# Accidentally Disabled Video Card...



## Krisus (Jun 8, 2012)

I was messing around with the graphics card trying to fix some gaming issues and while I was in device manager noticed I had 2 ATI graphics cards and disabled one, making screen go black. I have a Gateway Desktop with windows 7. I have tried removing the battery to reset BIOS to no avail and I cannot see anything I can't boot into safe mode. Anything else I can try? Please keep in mind I am not very familiar with some tech terms so please explain fully ^^;


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model Gateway? Does the PC have integrated graphics also? If so try connecting to the integrated.


----------



## Krisus (Jun 8, 2012)

The model is DX4300. I beleive the intergrated graphics is the ATI Radeon 3200 which was the one that got disabled.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Start your computer in safe mode

Start in Safe Mode then enable that driver.

edit: I KNOW you said you couldn't but you didn't say why -


----------



## Krisus (Jun 8, 2012)

I've already tried entering safe mode multiple times, even if it did enter safe mode I cannot see anything that is going on on the screen.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Did you select the 'use low resolution video' boot option?


----------



## Krisus (Jun 8, 2012)

CCT said:


> Did you select the 'use low resolution video' boot option?


How would I select this option?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

How To Start Windows 7 in Safe Mode


----------



## Krisus (Jun 8, 2012)

CCT said:


> How To Start Windows 7 in Safe Mode


The reason I can't do this option is that I have a blank screen and even when I enter safe mode I can't see anything so I don't know what to do. My only indication that I'm in safe mode is the different sound my desktop makes when starting up. Sorry I wasn't clear about that.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't understand how an on-disk operating system driver disable/change can affect booting from the Win7 disk.

I am therefore at a loss to help. Hopefully someone brighter will come along and help.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That also puzzles me. The machine should be able to boot into safe mode reguardless of disabling the gpu.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> I was messing around with the graphics card trying to fix some gaming issues and while I was in device manager noticed I had 2 ATI graphics cards and disabled one,


Are you sure there is no dedicated graphics card installed in the PC?


----------



## Krisus (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I went to Geek Squad to see if they could solve anything. However my computer booted up and worked perfectly fine on their monitor so I'm at a loss to what the problem is. I do have a dedicated graphics card which was the ATI Radeon 3200.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

When the system loaded successfully where you able to get the graphics enabled?

Do you still have the same problem when you connect the PC at home?

Take a look at the image below. Where are you connected the monitor to?


----------



## alanmtt (Oct 25, 2011)

Just try unplugging your dedicated card and plug your monitor to the integrated slot. See if that lets you do anything. (See above picture).


----------

